# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Εξωτερική κεραία σε USB GPS (?)

## BILL_Mastoras

Πρόσφατα είχα πάρει αυτό το usb GPS


Καλό και άγιο δεν λέω σε εξωτερικούς χώρους, αλλά θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να του βάλω εξωτερική κεραία σαν αυτή για παράδειγμα http://cgi.ebay.com/BNC-male-straigh...item4cf012c7a3

με χαρακτηριστικά:
Center Frequency: 1575.42MH+_3MHz
LNA Gain: 28dB
Noise Figure :<1.5dB
V.S.W.R:<2.0
DC:10mA Max
Volt:3-5


*Εχω πιθανότητες για "κατευθείαν εφαρμογή"?* ή μήπως θα χρειάζεται να περεμβάλω και κάποιο είδος "μικρού ενισχυτή"? 

Σε δυο τρεις μέρες θα το "σφάξω" για να δω πιο λεπτομερώς τι παίζει και *τι σύστημα κεραίας (?)* υλοποιεί το stickάκι.

Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία/γνώμη δεκτή με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση  :Smile:

----------


## SV1EDG

Η κεραία που μας δείχνεις απαιτεί σύνδεση με βύσμα BNC.Το στικάκι δεν έχει.Δύο λοιπόν oi επιλογές:Η το ξεχνάς ή ανοίγεις το στικάκι,βρίσκεις το σημείο που συνδέεται η κεραία του στο κύκλωμα,κόβεις το βύσμα από την εξωτερική κεραία και κολλάς το καλώδιο απευθείας.Κι αυτό με επιφύλαξη γιατί το ποιό πιθανό η κεραία του στικ είναι σχεδιασμένη στο PCB.Γενικά θέλει τον τρόπο του.

----------


## aeonios

Μπορείς να βάλεις εξωτερική κεραία αρκετές φορές σε τέτοια στικάκια αν δεν μπορείς να λοκάρεις αρκετούς δορυφόρους σε δύσκολες περιοχές.

Δες ένα παράδειγμα:

http://www.nathanlipscy.com/wireless_usb_hack/

http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/28/h...l-gps-antenna/[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a-AJ7EGGd8"][/ame]

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχουν έτοιμα antenna coupler που πιάνουν πάνω στο στικάκι χωρίς σύνδεση. Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις κεραία με coupler όπως και στα USB 3G modem αλλα πού να βρείς coupler γι αυτή τη συχνότητα. π.χ http://www.poyntingdirect.co.za/Prod...uctid=ADPT-026

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

> Η κεραία που μας δείχνεις απαιτεί σύνδεση με βύσμα BNC.Το στικάκι δεν έχει.Δύο λοιπόν oi επιλογές:Η το ξεχνάς ή ανοίγεις το στικάκι,βρίσκεις το σημείο που συνδέεται η κεραία του στο κύκλωμα,κόβεις το βύσμα από την εξωτερική κεραία και κολλάς το καλώδιο απευθείας.Κι αυτό με επιφύλαξη γιατί το ποιό πιθανό η κεραία του στικ είναι σχεδιασμένη στο PCB.Γενικά θέλει τον τρόπο του.



Ναι καλά το βύσμα δεν το συζητάμε.Πετσοκόψιμο θα πέσει -με κόσμιο τρόπο- για να μην έχουμε και παρεμβολές...heheheh...

Θα το κάνω όπως αυτό oπτικά (γιατί η εικόνα ήταν απο project σε wifi stick)...Ελπίζω μόνο να το επιτρέπει ο τύπος της κεραίας που θα έχει μέσα 

Τhanks aeonios! :Smile:  

Απορία μου είναι αν τροφοδοτεί όμως το stickάκι την ίδια την κεραία του με 10mA και 3-5V ή τιμές μέσα σε αυτό το φάσμα,ώστε να καταφέρει να παίξει η εξωτερική... :frown: 

Θα γίνει η εγχείρηση... :Very Happy: 





> Υπάρχουν έτοιμα antenna coupler που πιάνουν πάνω στο στικάκι χωρίς σύνδεση. Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις κεραία με coupler όπως και στα USB 3G modem αλλα πού να βρείς coupler γι αυτή τη συχνότητα. π.χ http://www.poyntingdirect.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ADPT-026



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί αυτό...Θα το τσεκάρω... :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ποιό ήταν το site που είχε coupler και κεραίες για άπειρα USB και δεν μπορώ. Αν το θυμηθώ θα το γράψω.

----------


## BILL_Mastoras

> Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ποιό ήταν το site που είχε coupler και κεραίες για άπειρα USB και δεν μπορώ. Αν το θυμηθώ θα το γράψω.



Αν το θυμηθείς θα είναι τέλεια  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## japetus

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις απλά ενα καλώδιο προέκτασης usb και να βγαλεις ετσι το ίδιο το στικακι εξω σαν εξωτερική κεραία;

----------


## sakiseffects

Ψάξε λίγο την λύση με USB EXTENDER  αξίζει δεν θα χάσης τα πάντα δουλεύουν .Δοκιμασμένο τώρα αναλόγως τα μέτρα και η τιμή Μεταξύ 20 € ως  100 €
  Εγώ έχω ένα για 60 μέτρα 35€ και δουλεύω τα πάντα.
θύρα USB μέσω καλωδίου UTP Cat5 έως και 100 μέτρα. :OK:  :OK:

----------

